# Iberital MC2 - Replacement spouts?



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

So I've just had a bit of a mare attempting to clean my MC2 and I've managed to ruin the dispenser spout. Anyone know where I can get a replacement?

I've found this http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2A+DISPENSE+SPOUT/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA807.htm#.WSGaeWgrJPZ but they have a £25 minimum order, and it's a £3.99 part.

Any alternatives?


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

Padded my order out to £25, but now they want £14.99 shipping?! Surely there must be somewhere else to get spares for Iberital machines?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy Donkey, they sell MC 2 not sure about spares.


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

Found it at

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/

I still had to pay as more for P+P than the part is worth, but at least its not three times the value like at pennineteaandcoffee!


----------

